# OLD AND CRAPY



## SHO2010 (Jul 5, 2017)

Why do people think if they have an old clapped out bike it is worth a lot of money. $300, on what planet are you going to get that.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=252953098819


----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 5, 2017)

Well, not wanting to offend anyone, but when the average person not involved in our hobby goes to eBay to see what their "vintage" bike may be worth and sees completed sales like below you can sort of understand the high reachers. $300 doesn't seem all that high at all by comparison.


----------



## stoney (Jul 6, 2017)

Well the OG paint on the bike looks pretty good compared to the rest. I think it is that rare monochrome paint/chrome sceme they had that year. Maybe I will put my '69 red frame, w/ fork, chain guard, crank and chain ring up for sale.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 6, 2017)

KingSized HD said:


> Well, not wanting to offend anyone, but when the average person not involved in our hobby goes to eBay to see what their "vintage" bike may be worth and sees completed sales like below you can sort of understand the high reachers. $300 doesn't seem all that high at all by comparison.
> View attachment 520016




I can understand that. This hobby is quickly getting the same mentality that the old car hobby has had for decades. The not-so-observant-average-Joe sees a 1970 Plymouth Roadrunner or 1970 Chevelle SS 396 convertible sell for hundreds of thousands of dollars. They see the 1970 Plymouth Valiant sedan or 1970 Chevelle sedan V6 sunk in their backyard with their PBR cans in them and think the cars are worth $20 grand a pop. With no floors, quarters, and a bad engine.

At the end of the day...."I saw one of thems sellin' fo $XXX,XXX on TV. I ain't budgin' on ma price, its a bargain. Restore that and make some money!"

In our hobby, its..."I seen one like this on eBay or that-thar Pickers show. The one guy on Pickers says the bike he found was worth $10,000. I'm only asking $500 for mine! Just needs painted!"


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 6, 2017)

SHO2010 said:


> Why do people think if they have an old clapped out bike it is worth a lot of money. $300, on what planet are you going to get that.
> ]




U didn't know how rare it is for the rust to blend in wit original color?

Yet, notably, this bike, obviously, has a sad history. the dropout isn't even scratched, chipped paint from tire repair.  Xmas or birthday sucked for the kid who tossed it. .


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 6, 2017)

KingSized HD said:


> Well, not wanting to offend anyone, but when the average person not involved in our hobby goes to eBay to see what their "vintage" bike may be worth and sees completed sales like below you can sort of understand the high reachers. $300 doesn't seem all that high at all by comparison.
> View attachment 520016



How do you get to that page? I tried to find it the other day and couldn't.


----------



## SHO2010 (Jul 6, 2017)

KingSized HD said:


> Well, not wanting to offend anyone, but when the average person not involved in our hobby goes to eBay to see what their "vintage" bike may be worth and sees completed sales like below you can sort of understand the high reachers. $300 doesn't seem all that high at all by comparison.
> View attachment 520016



Like PT Barnum said there's a sucker born every minute. I just wish I could find them when I am selling stuff.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 6, 2017)

Looks like it was not ridden much, just left to the elements, 24 watchers so there is interest, 60's bikes are in now, the last era of good Schwinn paint and good parts. People want to purchase their past and you can't put a value on that.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 6, 2017)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Looks like it was not ridden much, just left to the elements, 24 watchers so there is interest, .




Most of the time the watchers are hopeful interest. 'Hoping' it'll sell for ridiculous price so their POS may too.  There's a crappy, without a tank even 1995-2000 Schwinn anniversary cruiser I noticed the other day for $500 B-I-N and about 25 watchers too. So, what you tinks da is watching? LOL.

I see junk like that with nonsense watchers all the time. It certainly aint B/C they want to buy it.

Yet, this sting ray does have some potential. The rims are absolute trash, decalss gone, guard print washed out etc. but that frame, as the drop out indicate, has little use and probably not many scratches too. the paint is likely to clean up pretty nice. But $300? I aint had one since the 60's and have no desire at today's prices. But I spect somebody would take this for $200, shipped. They been getting a buck-quarter, shipped, for frames worse off so, with the usable, cleanable parts, 200 should do it. It appears to be, actually baring all the crap rust, all original and otherwise, near mint too. 'Near mint' crap!


----------



## kreika (Jul 7, 2017)

But dude it's a Schwinn that just means big money....duh


----------



## SHO2010 (Jul 17, 2017)

There must be someone out there desperate for a Stingray sold for $300 plus $75 shipping.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=252953098819


----------



## partsguy (Jul 19, 2017)

That seat will turn to powder in transit....


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 19, 2017)

----Oh Man it sold!!!  I was willing to bid 800!!!!


----------

